# 06 Altima SE - OBDII Port/Connector Location?



## anarchyonline (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi.... I just got this car not too long ago. I need to locate the OBD port to connect my computer to and I cant, for the life of me, find it. Did a search online and apparently no one tells you where it is (not even in the manual). Does anyone know the precise location (even a pic would be even better) of the OBD port? (Need to be specific, I am car-illiterate) Much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

dude are you serious ????

it's not that hard to find just look under that dash.. lol..

i'll snap a pic later i'll post it here later on today.. sorry i just don't feel like freezing outside right now to snap it.


----------



## anarchyonline (Jan 19, 2007)

cdmorenot said:


> dude are you serious ????
> 
> it's not that hard to find just look under that dash.. lol..
> 
> i'll snap a pic later i'll post it here later on today.. sorry i just don't feel like freezing outside right now to snap it.


<------------ Not so great with cars

Thanks man. I really appreciate it. I definately understand its cold LoL! Im in Buffalo, NY.


----------



## Z_Rated (Apr 29, 2006)

OBDII, should all be under the driver's side to the right of the steering collum. You mention "my computer", I hope it is OBDII specific as you will only find the OBDII port connector in your vehicle. You will need a special cable if you are looking to hook up to a laptop. Z


----------

